# Murphy is now on a raw diet.



## Murphysmom2011

I put Murphy on a raw diet over two weeks ago and the results have been great! His first food was TOTW kibble but had a a couple bladder infections so he was switched to Origin kibble which I would moisten with water and add a bit of cooked chicken. But, he always had horrific breath and gas with TOTW and it got worse with Origin. I would brush his teeth and then he would eat again and the smell would come back. Murphy was also getting pickier about his food and not wanting to eat it.

I was told that the smell could be from the kibble fermenting as it was digesting in his system, and to try a raw diet to help with this. I was given a sample of K9 Naturals frozen Lamb feast. Murphy just loved it! I bought the Lamb Feast and Chicken Feast. It is amazing that Murphy now has NO odors or smells!!! Yeah!!! Some mornings I substitute a scrambled egg mixed with a frozen vege mix that my pet store also sells. Murphy will usually get a marrow bone on those days.

One other benefit of a raw diet is very small, not smelly poops. Everyone in the family is happy with that.

I did some research on K9 Naturals and am happy with the product. They carry the frozen product and also the dehydrated version at our local store so I am going to get some dehydrated to try for camping and boarding trips.

I cannot believe I have a dog on a raw diet, but it has been a very good change for Murphy and that is what really counts!:whoo:


----------



## mamacjt

I wish I could get it close to where I live. I'd try it too! No store close to me (within 25-50 miles) carries it and I worry about keeping it frozen if ordering online.)


----------



## Luciledodd

Why not just buy at the grocery store, cut into portions and freeze. I am not being smart alecky, I just don't get buying raw dog meat that has been frozen. Do they add any vitamins or anything to the frozen product? I haven't seen any because the nearest pet store is over a 100 miles from here. I just give Rosie raw meat that I cut up into bite size pieces. If I am cooking I give her what we are eating or what I have put up for her. But I also leave out kibble for her to self-feed. I worry about the vitamins and the kibble has them added. You can always tell if Rosie had bone to eat as the poop is white or nearly white. I read somewhere that feral dogs had white poop because of the bones they ate that are in the little animals they eat. UGH.


----------



## Murphysmom2011

Luciledodd said:


> Why not just buy at the grocery store, cut into portions and freeze. I am not being smart alecky, I just don't get buying raw dog meat that has been frozen. Do they add any vitamins or anything to the frozen product? I haven't seen any because the nearest pet store is over a 100 miles from here. I just give Rosie raw meat that I cut up into bite size pieces. If I am cooking I give her what we are eating or what I have put up for her. But I also leave out kibble for her to self-feed. I worry about the vitamins and the kibble has them added. You can always tell if Rosie had bone to eat as the poop is white or nearly white. I read somewhere that feral dogs had white poop because of the bones they ate that are in the little animals they eat. UGH.


That is a good question Lucile. I like the K9 Naturals because it is easy, convenient and has all these ingredients in it - meat, blood, ground bone, seasonal fruits and vegetables, heart, liver, kidney, green tripe, eggs, garlic 
and Green Lipped mussel. I don't have to worry about balancing out the diet, and feel that this is a high quality product that I feel comfortable with. The pet store that I get this product from is close by so it is convenient for me. I have a supplement called good digestion, but have not used it since I switched to raw as it seems to be balanced, and the digestion issues have gone away.

I am sure it would probably be less expensive if I got the ingredients and mixed it myself, but I like the convenience of the premixed food. Since I only have one havanese, the cost is not too bad. If I had a large dog, I might re-assess the pre-packaged raw.

And, yes, Murphy's poop sometimes is white as they add ground bone. I am happy it is ground - I always inspect the food and so far have not found large chunks of bone. I have seen chunks of veges though!


----------



## narci

we have a couple homegrown raw pet food companies here in vancouver. this company makes frozen patties and i'm tempted to try.

http://irrawsistiblepetfoods.com/products/dogs/


----------



## RitaandRiley

I've been feeding Riley raw for a few months now. I alternate between K9 naturals, Primal and Nature's Variety. Working very well for him. He also had bad breath which disappeared after switching to raw. The cost is not too bad with just one small dog. I recently started giving him some raw meaty bones...chicken necks and thighs. That's going well too. I especially like that these products are nutritionally complete without the addition of synthetic vitamins.


----------



## tokipoke

The commercial pre-made raw patties are very convenient. That is what I fed Louis for the first few months. Now he is eating raw food I prepare myself.

The Nature's Variety and similar companies follow the BARF style (Biologically Appropriate Raw Foods) of raw feeding where it includes veggies and fruits along with the appropriate ratios of muscle, bone, and organs. I would have no problems with feeding Nature's Variety but with a 70lb dog, it's just not economical for my wallet. For a 13lb dog, the pre-made raw is a good deal!

Prey model raw excludes veggies and fruits and it is strictly carnivorous. There are companies that make patties that follow prey model style. I just pick different meats and eyeball the ratio of muscle, bone and organs. If you decide to give actual meat, you can give a little in addition to the patties. If you decide to strictly go with butchered meat - you need to make sure the ratio is around 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, and 10% organ (with 5% of that being liver). Don't just give your dog chicken necks all day long thinking this is a raw diet. If there is too much organ meat, the poop will be runny, if there is too much muscle, the poop will be soft, if there is too much bone, the poop will be powdery. Because of this "guessing" game - many people choose to start off with commercially prepared raw like Nature's Variety because it takes the measuring work out of it. In addition to the NV patties, you can also give your dog raw meaty bones for them to chew on for teeth cleaning benefits (avoid weight bearing bones though, these are too hard). 

Some people complain that on a strictly prey model raw diet, the poops from a little dog are TOO small, and sometimes they have trouble eliminating (the poops are too small and firm), so adding a bit more muscle meat will help. Or, if you aren't a prey model purist, than you can add some sweet potato to the diet.

Louis loves his raw meals. He doesn't stink, poops are small and non-smelly, and his teeth look great!


----------



## TilliesMom

Glad to see you posting again!!! 
LOL, you said, you never thought you'd have a dog on raw ... well, I NEVER imagined I'd be homecooking for mine!! LOL We do what we have to do to make sure our babies are healthy and happy!! I've been homecooking for over a year now and would love to figure out how much $$ I've saved AND I feel so good knowing I am doing the best thing for her!!
GOOD for you!!! Murphy's a lucky boy.. handsome too!


----------



## Cherin36

Thanks for sharing your experience. We are going to transition Chewy on to raw next week.
I wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Carefulove

Congratulations on your decision! You have done a great thing for your dog! :whoo:

Mine have been on Raw since the day they came home.
I buy them pre-mixed (Oma's Pride) Turkey and Chicken and when the price was lower, Beef mix too. I add things like Cocunut Oil, Olive Oil (Alternate) once a week. Egg every 2-3 days, as well as Probiotics and O'Paws Suplement.
I also give them Chicken, Turkey or Duck Necks every morning (the mix is in the afternoon). Pork Neck bones when I can find them and in general, anything that is on sale or whatever meat I am cooking, I always give them scraps when I am cleaning/seasoning it.

I can not tell you the diffeence since I have never fed them kibble but I mostly visit the vet for routine things and rarely have to give butt baths. Their poops dries within a day and it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Luciledodd

Appreciate the answer. But since I have no way of getting frozen raw without ordering it, I will just stick with the grocery story raw meat and my own hen eggs and well the beef is from our calves and then there is the venison that my grandson put in my deep freeze. Actually the only grocery story meat we buy is pork. Can't eat chicken because I keep them as pets so unless it comes from the KFC place, we don't eat it. I would say that Rosie is probably half and half. She gets cottage cheese but won't eat yogurt. Loves apple and carrot, but no other veggie. I like the fact that if I have to leave her somewhere she will always eat her kibble. If I notice that she is not eating the bowl of kibble, then I don't give her anything else until she does. But if we lived in Nashville where I could buy the raw products I would use them.


----------



## Cailleach

My experience with switching to raw didn't go well. At first they were alright with it but after a two week period they just left it.


----------



## mamacjt

Cailleach said:


> My experience with switching to raw didn't go well. At first they were alright with it but after a two week period they just left it.


So what do you feed yours now, instead? I have a fussy eater too! And here I was thinking that raw might be the answer.


----------



## Cailleach

mamacjt said:


> So what do you feed yours now, instead? I have a fussy eater too! And here I was thinking that raw might be the answer.


I feed a kibble brand called NOW that's made in my province. I have a 12 year old who is the queen of finicky eaters and she took to this brand and never tired of it for going on two years now. In the past she us switching brands near monthly. I also home cook but like Mrs. Dodd I worry about minerals and nutrients so they get both home cooked and kibble to cover all the bases.


----------



## Lisainidaho

I use it all - homecooked, raw, and kibble. I realize I am probably breaking all sorts of rules, but my pups seem to like it. One meal is usually organic turkey with an egg, all cooked together. One meal is usually a serving of complete raw food and some kibble on the side. My breeder was feeding raw so I just continued with it. Like some, I was worried about making my own and providing the perfect ratio so I just decided to buy it. I definitely think they have less stinky breath and poops on the raw


----------



## Miss Paige

I cycle mine-Raw for three to four months-till they get tired of it-then canned-then home cooked-I don't stay on the home cooked because I am afraid of not getting the ratio right on the mineral & vitamins they need. Mine will not eat kibble so that is never part of the cycle. I have to say I love the raw diet-NV medallions but this summer with traveling raw will be hard to do.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I purchased K9 Natural tonight, re-hydrated some and fed it to Emmie. She loved it - licked the bowl clean and wanted more. But a few minutes later I noticed her rubbing her face all over her dog bed; not sure what that was about. She's doing really well with potty training and her poops are fine so it'll be interesting to see if that changes with the raw diet. The one thing I hope improves is her breath.


----------



## Carefulove

MarinaGirl said:


> ...She's doing really well with potty training and her poops are fine so it'll be interesting to see if that changes with the raw diet. The one thing I hope improves is her breath.


Well, if she is getting ready to start teething, you will see no improvement in her breath, it will stink no matter what she eats. Don't give up on the raw diet though!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I've been intrigued about raw for years, but I have some questions like: Where are your dogs when they're eating a raw meaty bone? Do you have a designated area-how can they do it in the house? I'm worried about contaminants like salmonella getting on stuff. Do you have to clean them up after consuming raw (again-passing germs to family ?) I'm a kisser with my Miggy and it doesn't seem very appealing to go near him after he just slobbered all over a raw chicken back. How do you do it-and does a raw meaty bone mean an actual bone, or a whole neck or back (ick) ?


----------



## tokipoke

Pixiesmom said:


> I've been intrigued about raw for years, but I have some questions like: Where are your dogs when they're eating a raw meaty bone? Do you have a designated area-how can they do it in the house? I'm worried about contaminants like salmonella getting on stuff. Do you have to clean them up after consuming raw (again-passing germs to family ?) I'm a kisser with my Miggy and it doesn't seem very appealing to go near him after he just slobbered all over a raw chicken back. How do you do it-and does a raw meaty bone mean an actual bone, or a whole neck or back (ick) ?


My dogs are fed raw and they eat in their crates. I take the fabric crate liners out so I can just wipe down the plastic liner after they are done. You can feed them outside if you don't use a crate. I've tried to feed my poodle outside a few times, but he wants to come INSIDE to eat it. He keeps pawing at the door with the raw food in his mouth. Once I tried feeding his pre-made raw patties outside of his crate. He picked up a patty and started walking to his dog bed to eat it! What a lazy boy. So I always feed him in his crate lol.
Louis, however, is obsessed with eating so he eats anything, anytime, anywhere.

If they eat in their crates, wipe the crates down with Clorox wipes or a diluted bleach spray. Some people lay a towel down in their laundry rooms and let their dogs eat raw, and just wash the towel and wipe down the floor. Of course the easiest place is to just feed outside - but I don't like this for one reason - I use the backyard to let the dogs out to potty. They get obsessed with previous food smells in the grass and they don't listen and forget to do their business!

I don't kiss my dogs after they eat raw. My poodle finished his meal and went to say hello to my husband. My husband ended up with a blood stain on his shorts cause my dog had nosed his clothing. You can wipe/wash your dogs mouth if you are very concerned. I'm not much of a kisser when it comes to my dogs because I don't like licky dogs. Louis also is a poop eater (which I stop but every so often he sneaks a poop outside and eats it) so I'm more grossed out with poop mouth than raw-food mouth. Louis is in a short cut, but once the hair on his face gets longer, I will be wiping down his mouth.

A raw meaty bone (RMB) is any bone-in meat - like turkey neck, chicken backs, pork ribs, knuckle bone. Raw bones are completely edible and easily digestible. I have given my poodle a whole raw duck carcass for him to eat. He ate every last bit of it! (over several meals). RMB's have nice teeth cleaning benefits.


----------



## Murphysmom2011

Pixiesmom said:


> I've been intrigued about raw for years, but I have some questions like: Where are your dogs when they're eating a raw meaty bone? Do you have a designated area-how can they do it in the house? I'm worried about contaminants like salmonella getting on stuff. Do you have to clean them up after consuming raw (again-passing germs to family ?) I'm a kisser with my Miggy and it doesn't seem very appealing to go near him after he just slobbered all over a raw chicken back. How do you do it-and does a raw meaty bone mean an actual bone, or a whole neck or back (ick) ?


The bones I give Murphy are the frozen marrow bones and he has to eat them in the kitchen. We have gates to keep Murphy in the kitchen when we are gone and I also do this for "bone" time. He will happily chew on the bone for an hour while I am working in the kitchen. I do not want those bones all over the house as it grosses me out. He gets these several times a week.

For his regular raw meals, I feed him the K9 naturals that comes frozen. One of the ingredients in it is ground bone. I weigh out the portions and package it up into meals to make it easier for my husband to feed Murphy. The frozen raw needs to be weighed out for the correct portion. I treat the area I do this in like any time i am handling raw meats. I make sure to wash the bowl right after he eats. I do wash Murphy's face after a meal if it needs it.

Unfortunately, Murphy cannot give me kisses on my face as I have dog allergies and it is just safer to keep his kisses to other parts of my body. He does give kisses to my daughter, but she usually won't let him do that for a bit after he eats. I do notice that his poops are white sometimes due to the ground bone that is in the food. They are much smaller, which is nice.

I have not experimented with the chicken parts yet. They seem really messy and I am not sure where I would have him eat one.


----------



## TilliesMom

I used to give Tillie small raw marrow bones, but found that she would throw up every.single.time after she was "finished" .. sigh ... so I stopped giving them to her...


----------



## tokipoke

I find raw marrow bones like the ones shaped like cylinders with the marrow in the middle - to be too rich. I tried it with my poodle and he got the runs. And plus, there wasn't much crunching action with that. Maybe some scraping here and there. I like feeding pork necks and oxtail for a little harder crunch.


----------



## Clair&Bear

Bear's on K9 Natural (freeze dried), she's been on raw most of her life and loves it. I feed her the Venison one because apparently it has a higher meat content and rates 5 stars on Dog Food Advisor. 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/k9-natural-freeze-dried-raw/
I also add vitamin supplements (as advised by vet).

Bear's poos have always been odourless, mostly white and tiny. Her coat is nice and shiny and she's in great health (not including the fact she has CD).

Have you heard of Ziwipeak? Bear could eat the whole bag, she loved it so much but unfortunately, it's VERY expensive and I couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thank you all so much for the info. I may seriously consider it if I can get a system worked out in my head!


----------



## Carefulove

Pixiesmom said:


> ... Where are your dogs when they're eating a raw meaty bone? Do you have a designated area-how can they do it in the house?...


I have a room off the kitchen where the dogs stay/sleep when we are not home. Their food/water bowls are there. Each have a mat to "eat" on, but they never do, they end up putting the bones on the floor, or their beds if I leave them next to them, so I have to remove the beds before feeding bones.



Pixiesmom said:


> ... I'm worried about contaminants like salmonella getting on stuff. Do you have to clean them up after consuming raw (again-passing germs to family ?) I'm a kisser with my Miggy and it doesn't seem very appealing to go near him after he just slobbered all over a raw chicken back. How do you do it...


I don't kiss the dogs in the mouth, nor do I let them kiss me on the mouth either, regardless of what I feed them. They lick their privates and put their noses to the floor/pee/poop. That is something that I reallyl don't want near my mouth.
But if it makes you feel better, you can always wipe their mouth with a wet paper towel or brush their teeth after consumption.

Keep in mind that there shouldn't be any Salmonella threat if you do not leave the meat out of the refrigerator for long periods of time and clean all areas after handling.



Pixiesmom said:


> ... and does a raw meaty bone mean an actual bone, or a whole neck or back (ick) ?


I mostly feed skinless Chicken necks, pork neck (chopped) and whatever small/softer bones I can buy, but that is not too often. Mostly is chicken necks. My dogs do not like chicken backs and they are super greasy. Never feed them weight bearing bones, they are too hard for the Havs smaller teeth.

Raw diet is not for everyone, but those who I know have tried it are very happy with the results!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thanks Zury for the info. I don't kiss him on the mouth per se, but I do on the top of his little head. He can't control his licker and likes to kiss us all. I just may dabble a little and see how they take to it. I do know it's really good for them.


----------



## Luciledodd

All that cleaning up seems extreme for me. I have enough trouble with regular cleaning. I give Rosie bones and put her outside until she has cleaned off the meat, then let her in with it so she can gnaw for a while. If it is raining I put her on the covered deck. I try not to lef her have anything wet that gets all in the muzzle area. That is mainly why she gets cooked eggs. My outside dogs always got a lot of raw supermarket food, but I didn't have to bathe them. Ever try getting cream of wheat out of a mustache? It dries just like cement.


----------



## Kathie

I know it is good for them to eat raw but it is all just too gross for me to even thing about! Ugh!


----------



## TilliesMom

Kathie said:


> I know it is good for them to eat raw but it is all just too gross for me to even thing about! Ugh!


LOL ditto! I can barely even eat chicken off a bone COOKED... I am SUCH a wimp.


----------



## RitaandRiley

I gave Riley a lamb neck bone today. I was a little worried because of the shape and size of the bone but it went fine. Gave him a good chewing exercise and he crushed it all up before swallowing. I found them in the italian grocer. I've never seen them before. Next time, oxtails!


----------



## davetgabby

RitaandRiley said:


> I gave Riley a lamb neck bone today. I was a little worried because of the shape and size of the bone but it went fine. Gave him a good chewing exercise and he crushed it all up before swallowing. I found them in the italian grocer. I've never seen them before. Next time, oxtails!


Funny, he doesn't look like a bone cruncher? Good for him.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Yeah, he knows he's good looking, but he's all boy.


----------



## davetgabby

RitaandRiley said:


> Yeah, he knows he's good looking, but he's all boy.


ound:ound:


----------



## Clair&Bear

Kathie said:


> I know it is good for them to eat raw but it is all just too gross for me to even thing about! Ugh!


It's not as gross as you think!  You can get dehydrated or freeze dried raw food and it's just like kibble!

http://www.ziwipeak.com/
http://www.k9natural.com/

eace:


----------



## mamacjt

Clair&Bear said:


> It's not as gross as you think!  You can get dehydrated or freeze dried raw food and it's just like kibble!
> 
> http://www.ziwipeak.com/
> http://www.k9natural.com/
> 
> eace:


Thank you for those links. I noticed that a store very close to me carries Ziwipeak and I will look into it soon!

Does your dog really love it???


----------



## Murphysmom2011

mamacjt said:


> Thank you for those links. I noticed that a store very close to me carries Ziwipeak and I will look into it soon!
> 
> Does your dog really love it???


I actually have a bag of the K9 Naturals dehydrated that I give Murphy on occasion. I wanted to make sure he liked the dehydrated as that is what I will send with him when he is boarded. He loved it just as much as the frozen raw. I have not tried Ziwi peak yet, but we have bought the ziwi peak treats and those were a big hit.

Murphy really seems to love the raw food. When he was on Orijen it seemed some mornings I had to coax him to eat, but with the raw, he is practically crying as I am getting his food in the dish.

I do think that all dogs are different, and what works for one, may not work for another. Murphy seemed to have digestion issues with the kibble, but is doing well on the raw.

We have an excellent pet store in our area that give lots of samples of high quality dog foods. Maybe you can find one that would give you samples to try.


----------



## Clair&Bear

mamacjt said:


> Thank you for those links. I noticed that a store very close to me carries Ziwipeak and I will look into it soon!
> 
> Does your dog really love it???


Bear is not big on eating and is very fussy but when she sees the Ziwipeak bag, she goes crazy!! She could eat it all day long! The good thing is, it's pretty dense so you don't have to feed as much. She has 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup for dinner plus I give her a chicken neck/wing/meaty bone to munch on during the day.

The only negative for me is the cost. So she's on K9 Natural Venison freeze dried until I can afford the Ziwipeak again! But Bear also loves K9, she licks the bowl clean


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

tokipoke said:


> The commercial pre-made raw patties are very convenient. That is what I fed Louis for the first few months. Now he is eating raw food I prepare myself.
> 
> The Nature's Variety and similar companies follow the BARF style (Biologically Appropriate Raw Foods) of raw feeding where it includes veggies and fruits along with the appropriate ratios of muscle, bone, and organs. I would have no problems with feeding Nature's Variety but with a 70lb dog, it's just not economical for my wallet. For a 13lb dog, the pre-made raw is a good deal!
> 
> Prey model raw excludes veggies and fruits and it is strictly carnivorous. There are companies that make patties that follow prey model style. I just pick different meats and eyeball the ratio of muscle, bone and organs. If you decide to give actual meat, you can give a little in addition to the patties. If you decide to strictly go with butchered meat - you need to make sure the ratio is around 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, and 10% organ (with 5% of that being liver). Don't just give your dog chicken necks all day long thinking this is a raw diet. If there is too much organ meat, the poop will be runny, if there is too much muscle, the poop will be soft, if there is too much bone, the poop will be powdery. Because of this "guessing" game - many people choose to start off with commercially prepared raw like Nature's Variety because it takes the measuring work out of it. In addition to the NV patties, you can also give your dog raw meaty bones for them to chew on for teeth cleaning benefits (avoid weight bearing bones though, these are too hard).
> 
> Some people complain that on a strictly prey model raw diet, the poops from a little dog are TOO small, and sometimes they have trouble eliminating (the poops are too small and firm), so adding a bit more muscle meat will help. Or, if you aren't a prey model purist, than you can add some sweet potato to the diet.
> 
> Louis loves his raw meals. He doesn't stink, poops are small and non-smelly, and his teeth look great!


Which raw meaty bones do you give and are they organic or just beef at the supermarket?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I have heard wonderful stories about dogs who have allergies and how it clears up when you put them on either the raw or homecooked meals. But, if your dog is allergic to say chicken (having commercial diet/kibble) then wouldn't the dog be allergic to the raw chicken also?


----------



## TilliesMom

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have heard wonderful stories about dogs who have allergies and how it clears up when you put them on either the raw or homecooked meals. But, if your dog is allergic to say chicken (having commercial diet/kibble) then wouldn't the dog be allergic to the raw chicken also?


uh, YES, I would think SO! LOL


----------



## tokipoke

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Which raw meaty bones do you give and are they organic or just beef at the supermarket?


I've been ordering my raw ground mix from a company based in Austin: http://www.saddogsushi.com/

I'll buy RMB's in the store when I see some on sale. I really love pork ribs for the dental benefits. During lazy times, I'll feed the ground raw. Then switch it up with making my own mixes. I'll also add some fish (cooked sardines, mackerel) to spice things up!


----------



## tokipoke

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have heard wonderful stories about dogs who have allergies and how it clears up when you put them on either the raw or homecooked meals. But, if your dog is allergic to say chicken (having commercial diet/kibble) then wouldn't the dog be allergic to the raw chicken also?


Some dogs who are allergic to chicken in kibble form do really well with RAW chicken. They are different. Of course, each dog is different too so I would start with beef first. And if they are allergic to beef, try venison or elk. If a dog is allergic to chicken in kibble but you want to introduce raw chicken, I would opt for organic, hormone free chicken. Or better yet, straight from a farm (free range) if you have one near you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

This must be correct, although it sounds odd to say they can eat raw but not the commercial chicken. I think you are right, it must have to do with processing. I just checked with the vet's office and they are calling the lab, but allergy testing is running $460.00 plus..I asked if they could check for just food allergies..I am not worried about the insects testing which is included in that price..Perhaps the lab has a blood panel for just food allergies, don't know yet. 
Do you worry about the integrity of the raw when you order it, how is it shipped?
Thanks for the help. Very interesting.


----------



## tokipoke

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> This must be correct, although it sounds odd to say they can eat raw but not the commercial chicken. I think you are right, it must have to do with processing. I just checked with the vet's office and they are calling the lab, but allergy testing is running $460.00 plus..I asked if they could check for just food allergies..I am not worried about the insects testing which is included in that price..Perhaps the lab has a blood panel for just food allergies, don't know yet.
> Do you worry about the integrity of the raw when you order it, how is it shipped?
> Thanks for the help. Very interesting.


I place an order a week in advance of when I need it. The company I linked ships out Monday overnight and you receive it Tuesday. I think the shipping cost will depend on where you live. It's shipped in a large cooler with ice packs. I've actually had an order sit on my doorstep for a couple of hours before I could bring it inside and it was still frozen solid. The meat is always fresh and looks great. My sister was actually jealous because she was staying with me and I had no groceries in the house and yet I had all this meat. She said "Look at all this stuff WE could be eating!" Keep in mind that dogs can digest meat that may not be "fresh" to human standards. I have fed my dog iffy chicken and he was okay. Not saying that you should always feed your dog bad meat, but they are able to digest foods that would have a high bacteria load for humans without a hitch.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

tokipoke said:


> I place an order a week in advance of when I need it. The company I linked ships out Monday overnight and you receive it Tuesday. I think the shipping cost will depend on where you live. It's shipped in a large cooler with ice packs. I've actually had an order sit on my doorstep for a couple of hours before I could bring it inside and it was still frozen solid. The meat is always fresh and looks great. My sister was actually jealous because she was staying with me and I had no groceries in the house and yet I had all this meat. She said "Look at all this stuff WE could be eating!" Keep in mind that dogs can digest meat that may not be "fresh" to human standards. I have fed my dog iffy chicken and he was okay. Not saying that you should always feed your dog bad meat, but they are able to digest foods that would have a high bacteria load for humans without a hitch.


Thanks, when I see what they eat when they happen to find it..lol...I can see a little lack of freshness is not going to hurt them! Good information and it looks like a great company.


----------



## RitaandRiley

An interesting article on food allergies:

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...012/05/07/protein-diets-for-pets-allergy.aspx

toki-poke: what kind of pork ribs do you feed? The spareribs? Or country ribs? Always looking for something new.


----------



## tokipoke

RitaandRiley said:


> An interesting article on food allergies:
> 
> http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...012/05/07/protein-diets-for-pets-allergy.aspx
> 
> toki-poke: what kind of pork ribs do you feed? The spareribs? Or country ribs? Always looking for something new.


I feed pork spareribs. It takes my standard poodle a couple of minutes to chomp through it, it takes Louis about 30-45 minutes to eat the whole thing lol. They eat bones and all.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Thanks, will definitely try it. The "dog" section of the freezer is taking up a lot of space now.


----------

